# Shortening a rod butt???



## Railroader

Looking for opinions, here, from guys that know rods.

I have a Quantum Blue Runner 7', 10-25#, 1/4-2oz. rated. I bought this rod to use in my kayak, because my normal trout/flounder rod wasn't quite heavy duty enough for redfish over about 24".

Problem is, the rod is about 3"-4" too long in the butt. I'm confident that I can do a good job of cutting it off/re-installing the butt cap, but I'm wondering if I'm gonna totally screw up the balance of the rod??.....

Whadda y'all think???

Thanks, RR


----------



## Skate_Magnet

*...*

I'm not an expert, but it may make it slightly tip heavy? and slow the action little bit...
But I don't see 3-4 inches making too much difference.


----------



## NTKG

dood,

your in the yak... all of our gear is suited around that. dont worry about balance or any of that kinda stuff. we dont cast far enough and use rods correctly enough to need proper balance. but what we do need in a yak is to not hit stuff and knock stuff over with the butt of a rod. or make it easier to cast. All my butts for yak rods are short. dremel or hacksaw will do the job and some epoxy... RR, stop asking so many questions and go catch you some more fish you south kakalak yak fishin machine


----------



## Paully

NTKG is right....
3 or 4" isn't going to make that much of a difference. Tape (masking tape) around where you are going to cut it and cut it. I'd use a fine toothed hacksaw. Get a chair leg cap (from Lowe's, Walmart, etc...) to go over the butt. You can sand the grip down and get a cap that fits flush with the OD of the grip, or just fit one over the grip. That's up to you.....the total weight of the cap will make up for what you cut off...and give you your balance. Little bit of epoxy and you are rolling again..

tight lines


----------



## Railroader

Allright, I did it... Cut three inches off to make the new rod the same length as my favorite.

Just so happened that I had a screw in butt cap from a broken BPS bass rod that jammed nicely into the end.

Once the cut was made, I squared it on the side of a bench grinder wheel.

Easy enough, and NTKG, you were right, I was reading too much into it. Just cut it, plug it, and fish with it!!!

And BTW...Don't EVER accuse me of being from S.C. again...     

Actually, I WAS born there, come to think of it...


----------



## Surf Fish

Railroader said:


> And BTW...Don't EVER accuse me of being from S.C. again...
> 
> Actually, I WAS born there, come to think of it...


And now that you live in Georgia they'll never let you come home again...


----------



## fishguts

If you are concerned about balance, BPS sells a weighted rubber butt cap for 7 or 8 bucks. You can add or subtract weights as you see fit. I've got one on a 7' heavy action St Croix casting rod and love it. It makes the rod feel nearly weightless.


----------

